# Has timeshare vacation led to you moving to a resort destination?



## Carol C (Dec 22, 2019)

I just had the idea of starting a thread about where folks have stayed in timeshares often enough to fall in love with the area and then decided to move there. I am just curious, because this keeps happening to me! First, the SC coast...and now transitioning to NC mountains. Without quality time...a week or more at timeshares...I would never have "discovered" wonderful destinations that might then turn into a permanent place to call home.

Has anyone else on TUG had this happen to them? TIA for any sharing you are willing to do! (You probably don't want to see more traffic and tourists...even though you've been, or are now, a tourist, wink wink..."loose lips sink ships", so if you don't want to share specifics you can just post a general comment.)


----------



## moonstone (Dec 22, 2019)

We purchased our first timeshare in St Augustine Beach Florida in 1982. For about 5 years prior to that we had been camping near the beach but not right at the beach. We fell in love with sitting in the living room or on the balcony at the timeshare unit and looking at the ocean. We decided that someday we would love to spend more time, or even the winters, in St Augustine. We have stayed at many other beachfront timeshares since then but St Augustine still has our hearts. We bought a condo for an investment just up the road from our timeshare in 2010 in hopes of spending the winters there when it was paid off and we were retired. The condo has been rented out full time since we purchased it but we were able to put together 5 weeks of timeshare stays for our first winter of retirement. DH decided Kissimmee, St Augustine & Daytona Beach were too cool for him and we now do a non-timeshare stay for 3 mos. further south, in Belize. We may end up spending the fall and spring in St Augustine and Jan., Feb. & March in Belize in the future.

Unfortunately for us, being Canadians, we can not just up and move to the USA or another country and warmer winter weather. There is a lot of paperwork and red tape involved despite what people see and do on those HGTV shows like House Hunters International, Caribbean Life and others to move to any country.


~Diane


----------



## Jan M. (Dec 22, 2019)

Yes this happened to us. Coming from Pennsylvania with the near to and below zero temperatures and the wind chill factor even lower in January that made our stays at Sea Gardens wonderful. I always booked us back in the Ocean Palms building so we would have to walk through the garden, waterfall and tiki bar area when we walked over to the beach. I loved seeing the palms, tropical plants, flowers blooming. When my husband got downsized from his job and needed a few more years before he retired I suggested he look for a job in Florida since we had wanted to move somewhere warmer in the winter once he retired anyhow. He found a job and we now live depending on traffic 15-25 minutes from Palm-Aire, Sea Gardens, Santa Barbara and Royal Vista.


----------



## PamMo (Dec 22, 2019)

We're house hunting in Sedona. Our first visit was through an exchange into an older resort (Los Abrigados) many years ago, and we've been going back several weeks a year ever since. We like off season, so have been able to get inexpensive Getaways, Extra Vacations, and exchanges to most of the resorts in the area. Now we'd like to make it full time.


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 22, 2019)

PamMo said:


> We're house hunting in Sedona. Our first visit was through an exchange into an older resort (Los Abrigados) many years ago, and we've been going back several weeks a year ever since. We like off season, so have been able to get inexpensive Getaways, Extra Vacations, and exchanges to most of the resorts in the area. Now we'd like to make it full time.


Wow.  I like Sedona but I don't think I can live there full time.  My worry is always about medical care and having medical facilities that are equipped for major medical issues.  I haven't researched but Sedona seems a bit remote from major medical facilities.


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 22, 2019)

YUP! Actually always wanted to move to Vermont. Owned our timeshare there for 20+ years, though I preferred the Lake Champlain Valley- not where the timeshare is located- though we like it there also- we love the whole state!

But after learning that they tax social security and retirement income there, we sadly took it off the table.

This brought us to consider the neighboring state of New Hampshire where we had vacationed on exchanges and also acquired a free timeshare in 2015, and where our son (only child) went to college and has lived ever since.

Fast forward to now and we are looking on closing on a retirement home there on 12/30 and moving sometime in February! It is in a very touristy lakes area and an hour from where our timeshare is, which is in the White Mountains. We have always been attracted to mountains, but I also like to be near the water.

People are always surprised that we are not moving to a warmer environment. We love warmer weather, but not really hot weather, and we also like the changes in seasons. And we like green, not brown or red. We don't get people's total aversion to snow and cold weather, though we understand the trouble with driving and clearing it and having to cancel plans due to it and so forth. But it is really not THAT bad! You just dress for it. It only lasts a few months and then there is glorious spring, summer and fall!. LOL!

We also like the history and the vibe of New England.

In the past, exchanges that brought us to Hawaii and to Wyoming/Montana/Idaho and a timeshare rental in Colorado had us thinking of moving to those places, but in the end we still felt we really wanted to be closer to our son and we really are partial to New England where at least we feel a connection.

Other places we have been we really liked also, but knew we would not want to live there.


----------



## Rolltydr (Dec 22, 2019)

The TS life has made me want to live in a condo on the beach. Sitting on the balcony in the morning and drinking coffee while listening to the waves crash is nirvana for me! I am sick and tired of maintaining a house and a yard. My wife has finally agreed to a condo if we can find one that is truly oceanfront. Our problems now will be, a) finding a state that we can agree to live in. We both would prefer to move from Alabama but DW has strong family ties so I’m not sure how it will go when we get down to decision time;  b) finding a condo we can agree on. I like high rises on an upper floor. She likes smaller complexes so there isn’t much “elevator time”; and c) finding a condo we can afford. We don’t want a big mortgage so it’s going to depend a lot on how much we can get for our current house. 

We’re hoping to get our house ready to put on the market in the next year or two. Hopefully, by then we will have come to an agreement on a and b and will keep our fingers crossed that c will work out.


----------



## geist1223 (Dec 22, 2019)

We have been to many locations at which we could live. If we did not like them we do not go back. But we love Salem Oregon. It is near the Beach, Portland, and the mountains. Also we like being able to walk to our favorite restaurants, coffee houses, and Bars. When I mention Hawaii or San Diego Patti reminds me of her fair Scot/Irish skin. Every time we travel to Portland and it's traffic we thank our luck stars we do not live in Portland.


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 22, 2019)

We love where we now live, which is a resort environment where people live, and cannot imagine living anywhere else in the world.  There have been many places where we have visited and love but never to live, so the answer has to be no.


----------



## slip (Dec 22, 2019)

Yes, definitely happened to us. Although we made a few trips to Hawaii before we owned timeshares, we really didn’t start thinking about living there until we stayed in our timeshares. Actually after our first timeshares stay is when my wife and I said we could live here. 

My wife knew we could downsize but she didn’t really think she could do a one bedroom condo. But after a few years she knew it was possible. Now since we’ve been on Oahu she has been surprised how easy the downsizing has been and she really likes it. She would love a condo here on Oahu the same size of ours on Molokai but she is happy not paying an extra $1,000 a month. She keeps telling me I did a good job picking our condo here on Oahu so I’m happy. Finding this one here on Oahu wasn’t like shopping for the one on Molokai, I had to act quickly and my wife wasn’t involved too much. So that’s why I don’t get tired of her telling me I picked well. 

While I do like the change of seasons, I am done driving in and clearing snow. I have been shoveling and dealing with snow for 50 years and I will not miss that at all. I’ll miss the seasons changing a little but I’ll take my weather in Hawaii now.


----------



## Panina (Dec 22, 2019)

Timesharing made me realize I wanted to live in a warmer climate, not the NYC or PA areas I lived in most of my life.


----------



## Krteczech (Dec 22, 2019)

YES, it happened to us. We both grew up surrounded by mountains and missed it dearly after we moved to Minnesota 37 years ago. We finally made our first trip to Colorado about 20 years ago and I knew right away I want to come back ASAP. Bought summer fixed week TS in Estes Park, visited many times, and finally in 2015 bought our second home (townhouse condo) with plans to renovate it and use it full time in retirement. Hard to believe, but we have been here over two years now. Winters are wonderful, ski resorts are driving distance, last call TS weeks plentiful. We go to Europe for 2-3 months in Spring, spent summer and early Fall at home and take late Fall trips to warm ocean destinations. LG!


----------



## taterhed (Dec 23, 2019)

Rolltydr said:


> The TS life has made me want to live in a condo on the beach. Sitting on the balcony in the morning and drinking coffee while listening to the waves crash is nirvana for me! I am sick and tired of maintaining a house and a yard. My wife has finally agreed to a condo if we can find one that is truly oceanfront. Our problems now will be, a) finding a state that we can agree to live in. We both would prefer to move from Alabama but DW has strong family ties so I’m not sure how it will go when we get down to decision time;  b) finding a condo we can agree on. I like high rises on an upper floor. She likes smaller complexes so there isn’t much “elevator time”; and c) finding a condo we can afford. We don’t want a big mortgage so it’s going to depend a lot on how much we can get for our current house.
> 
> We’re hoping to get our house ready to put on the market in the next year or two. Hopefully, by then we will have come to an agreement on a and b and will keep our fingers crossed that c will work out.



Here here....

Go look at Perdido Key......


----------



## taterhed (Dec 23, 2019)

We stayed on the Big Island last year.

Fell in love with the shore, the space the differences north/south/east/west.  We are dreaming of a way to live part-year on the island.
Not sure if it'll happen, but could definitely spend a few retirement nights with 'my toes in the sand' watching the sunset from Lava Lava....


----------



## pagosajim (Dec 23, 2019)

As my TUG name suggests...

Bought into Wyndham (then Fairfield) Pagosa in 1989.  Been taking the family there for years in all seasons.

Opportunities arose in 2009 allowing us to purchase a 2nd home in Pagosa and we've never looked back.  Maybe part time retirement there in the near future?

Now, what to do with all those Wyndham points I'm not using to stay there anymore .


----------



## Patri (Dec 23, 2019)

What a fun thread. We can't/won't move again bc we want to be near kids, but it is fascinating how people love different climates and landscapes. America offers just about everything!


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 23, 2019)

slip said:


> Yes, definitely happened to us. Although we made a few trips to Hawaii before we owned timeshares, we really didn’t start thinking about living there until we stayed in our timeshares. Actually after our first timeshares stay is when my wife and I said we could live here.
> 
> My wife knew we could downsize but she didn’t really think she could do a one bedroom condo. But after a few years she knew it was possible. Now since we’ve been on Oahu she has been surprised how easy the downsizing has been and she really likes it. She would love a condo here on Oahu the same size of ours on Molokai but she is happy not paying an extra $1,000 a month. She keeps telling me I did a good job picking our condo here on Oahu so I’m happy. Finding this one here on Oahu wasn’t like shopping for the one on Molokai, I had to act quickly and my wife wasn’t involved too much. So that’s why I don’t get tired of her telling me I picked well.
> 
> While I do like the change of seasons, I am done driving in and clearing snow. I have been shoveling and dealing with snow for 50 years and I will not miss that at all. I’ll miss the seasons changing a little but I’ll take my weather in Hawaii now.



Wait! You have 2 condos now?! How Awesome!

There is nothing not to like about Hawaii (except maybe the distance from the mainland- especially the east coast). Plus it is green and it has mountains! One thing I like is that when you are there you know you are in the USA and you feel at home. Ever since visiting Hawaii I have not been interested in going to the Caribbean at all. Just can't compare.


----------



## bogey21 (Dec 23, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> My worry is always about medical care and having medical facilities that are equipped for major medical issues.



Being only 5 minutes from 3 major hospitals is one of the things that has kept me here in Fort Worth...

George


----------



## Glynda (Dec 23, 2019)

PamMo said:


> We're house hunting in Sedona. Our first visit was through an exchange into an older resort (Los Abrigados) many years ago, and we've been going back several weeks a year ever since. We like off season, so have been able to get inexpensive Getaways, Extra Vacations, and exchanges to most of the resorts in the area. Now we'd like to make it full time.



Which month do you like best in Sedona?


----------



## Glynda (Dec 23, 2019)

Through time-sharing, we discovered that we love Cape Cod and wouldn’t mind living there part of the year. I doubt that we will act on that by owning, however. I picture us someday selling the larger of our two homes in Charleston and moving into the smaller for the Winter and Spring months and traveling in Europe for the remainder.


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 23, 2019)

It wasn’t mainly due to staying in a timeshare, our son went away from Sacramento to college in Orange County.  We visited often his first year, staying at Marriott NCV three times.  I had a major medical event while there in Jan 2015 and decided to retire, so we moved here.  The Dr that treated me is now my cardiologist.

We live 20 min from Crystal Cove, my wifes favorite beach, 15 minutes from HB bike path, and 5 minutes from a municipal golf course where resident senior cost is $15 Mon-Thur.  Retired Life is good!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 23, 2019)

WinniWoman said:


> Wait! You have 2 condos now?! How Awesome!


 
No, they’re renting on Oahu while he’s still working.

Dave


----------



## pittle (Dec 23, 2019)

We visited The Lake of the Ozarks with friends in 1992 and really liked it. They had just bought a resale timeshare there. We bought a condo with an awesome view there in 1993.  We put it on the Lodge of the Four Seasons rental program until the end of 2001 when I retired.  We went several times a year as did our friends and family. It was a 4 hour drive from Topeka where we worked. When I retired, we did a few renovations to spiff it up from the years on the rental program, sold our house in Topeka, and moved to Central Missouri.

We liked the Lake area and made friends through church, but somewhere along the line, we decided that we preferred being closer to airports, medical facilities, warehouse stores and really nice grocery stores.  I had never been a Walmart shopper, but that became my only place within 10 miles to buy anything.  It was a 2 hour drive to Springfield and 3 hours to Kansas City or St. Louis. In late January 2007, we had someone staying at the condo complex ask my husband if there were any condos in the complex with no stairs. He was looking to buy a condo at the Lake.  Hubby said we had no stairs and had been thinking about selling our place and moving to a larger city.  The guy & his wife looked at our place and bought it and our boat! They did not want possession until April, so that worked out great for us!  We considered moving to KC, but decided on the Phoenix are because our younger son was getting married and thought we might have more grandchildren.  We rented a house in Goodyear and after a year we decided we liked it well enough to buy a house.  Once we bought a house, the other son and his wife and son said that since we were out here, they would come too, they had always liked Phoenix. This son works from home, but had been flying to the office in CA one week each month. If he lived in PHX area, he could just go in one day a week. So, they moved to Goodyear too and live in our neighborhood about 3 blocks away. 

We love it here and have access to anything we need.  We are 30 minutes from the airport, lots of shopping choices, medical facilities, and entertainment. It is really hot in the summer, but it was in Kansas too, and that is what A/C is for!  For 8 months of the year the weather is nice.  We live in a cul-de-sac with 4 young families and we join in on the bi-monthly "sac" parties.  With 9 kids under 11, I have plenty of surrogate grand kids. We had a Christmas event just last weekend where the kids decorated gingerbread houses and did gift exchanges. We like having full-time neighbors.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 23, 2019)

Yes, at least as a conversation.  Every timeshare trip anywhere that we enjoy brings the question, “Could we live here?” We usually look around at things with that in mind. I’ve been lucky enough in my life and Navy career to have traveled to and through a lot of places, so the question of relocating is one I keep revisiting. My spouse is a Seattle kid, born and raised, whose travel experience is mostly due to me dragging us around for the last twenty-some years.

Living between Seattle and the Canadian Border is pretty good, for the two of us. But the lure of warmer weather is never far from our thoughts. I’m retiring in a few months, but spouse has to work another few years.  That’s keeping us here for now.  

We’re spending three weeks in Hawaii next Summer, and I know at least part of the time will be spent looking again into that “Could we...” question.

Dave


----------



## AnnaS (Dec 23, 2019)

This is definitely an interesting thread.  There are so many wonderful places in the US and outside.  Not sure we have visited enough places or frequented one place enough to "know" this is where we would love to retire to.

But having said that, we would never move away from our kids/grandchildren.  Two sons live in the same city as I do and my daughter is two hours away.  Becoming a snowbird is a great alternative but since we do help with babysitting........it's not happening in the immediate future.  We might be able to get a way for a month  - but many places require a 3 month minimum.  

Love reading all the stories.


----------



## chalee94 (Dec 23, 2019)

WinniWoman said:


> There is nothing not to like about Hawaii (except maybe the distance from the mainland- especially the east coast).



...maybe also the cost of living/cost of housing.  



DaveNW said:


> Living between Seattle and the Canadian Border is pretty good, for the two of us. But the lure of warmer weather is never far from our thoughts.



Yep - Vancouver might be my favorite place in the world...between June and September.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 23, 2019)

Not really. During my working years, I traversed the US, and travel took us to 'the islands', Europe, lots of places to check out and compare against one another. Timesharing lets us return year after year to some favorites. That's enough. While I really enjoy sleeping near a beach with waves breaking on tropical shores, I don't want it every night. Traffic, and people rushing around to fulfill their busy lives disturb the leisurely pace we've chosen. 

We have outlived parents and most siblings and have settled into having empty-nest friends. DWs offspring live in highly urban cities. We visit, and either would welcome us moving closer, but there are just too darn many people in either locale.

So, here we are in our small city, with little traffic, clean water and air, four fairly gentle seasons. Airplanes fly several times a day if we want to go somewhere else. We are close to mountains, are active in the arts, and can take all the college classes we want for free. We have a new, state of the art hospital, and network of doctors who stay here for the same reasons. Is it for everyone? Hardly.

We have a second home, a condo, in America's fastest growing city. It is urban, but in a leafy, green sort of way. We walk to the best restaurants, bars, and theaters the place has to offer. There is a blue-ribbon trout stream that flows within a couple blocks of it. The dog has friends there and 'checks the attendance' by nose when he first gets back in the alternate neighborhood.

Timesharing has afforded us a yardstick to measure other places against, but so far anyway, like Dorothy discovered about Emerald City, "There's no place like Home."

 Jim


----------



## taterhed (Dec 23, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Yes, at least as a conversation.  Every timeshare trip anywhere that we enjoy brings the question, “Could we live here?” We usually look around at things with that in mind. I’ve been lucky enough in my life and Navy career to have traveled to and through a lot of places, so the question of relocating is one I keep revisiting. My spouse is a Seattle kid, born and raised, whose travel experience is mostly due to me dragging us around for the last twenty-some years.
> 
> Living between Seattle and the Canadian Border is pretty good, for the two of us. But the lure of warmer weather is never far from our thoughts. I’m retiring in a few months, but spouse has to work another few years.  That’s keeping us here for now.
> 
> ...



We just got back from a little 'look-see' tour in Blain, Bellingham, Anacortes, Point Rustin, Gig Harbor, Vancouver, Portland.


It was definitely a 3 bears tour:  Too big, too hard.....just right. 

Man, Bellingham is sweet.


----------



## slip (Dec 23, 2019)

WinniWoman said:


> Wait! You have 2 condos now?! How Awesome!
> 
> There is nothing not to like about Hawaii (except maybe the distance from the mainland- especially the east coast). Plus it is green and it has mountains! One thing I like is that when you are there you know you are in the USA and you feel at home. Ever since visiting Hawaii I have not been interested in going to the Caribbean at all. Just can't compare.



Sorry about the confusion. Dave has it correct. This is the first time in my life that I thought renting made more sense for us. Hopefully I only have about 5 years yet to work and I didn’t want to tie 
my money up in another condo at this point. Not to mention spending more on another mortgage and maintenance fees. Then have to worry about selling. 
We will be able to just walk away and be done when I retire. 
I had to chose this place fast though, I really only had a week and the couple we had lined up weren’t near what we though so I had to decide fast. It worked in the end. Better lucky than good sometimes.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 23, 2019)

The TS life made me want to retire to a warm climate... I had vacationed as a child in FL, in the summer months of July and August until my parents bought a cottage in the northern part of Michigan on a lake and then we did summers there and every few years we would take a winter vacation to FL.

I've experienced the hot summers of FL as a child and that has not deterred me from wanting to move to a warm climate... If we move to FL we will have more relatives and friends then other states... Although Atlanta would come in a close 2nd as all of my Dads family moved and retired there...


----------



## PamMo (Dec 23, 2019)

Glynda said:


> Which month do you like best in Sedona?



I love hiking, so summer is my least favorite. I love seeing snow on the red rocks in winter, flowers in spring, and the color of fall! But, ANYtime I can share the joy of hiking in Sedona with my grands is priceless!


----------



## silentg (Dec 23, 2019)

We started timesharing in 1981, had a small timeshare in Warren, VT. This was so nice when we lived in Massachusetts. The resort was a five hour drive from home, and we went every year week 27. The kids loved it. In 1987 we moved to Florida, due to my husband getting a job in Orlando. We live in a suburb of Orlando and have been here 32 years. We bought and sold timeshares, some in Florida, Cape Cod and Virginia. We also have one in Ireland. Now that we are retired we are traveling a lot, also been downsizing our timeshare portfolio. We are in the process of dealing back the last one we purchased.
Just didn’t enjoy it enough to keep.
One big move was enough for us. Our home is perfect for retirement. We do like to go other places but it’s always good to come home.
Silentg


----------



## klpca (Dec 23, 2019)

PamMo said:


> We're house hunting in Sedona. Our first visit was through an exchange into an older resort (Los Abrigados) many years ago, and we've been going back several weeks a year ever since. We like off season, so have been able to get inexpensive Getaways, Extra Vacations, and exchanges to most of the resorts in the area. Now we'd like to make it full time.


Sedona was our plan but after our last winter visit, we decided that icy conditions weren't for us in retirement. We will still continue to visit often but will probably stay put. Of course, never say never!


----------



## silentg (Dec 23, 2019)

PamMo said:


> I love hiking, so summer is my least favorite. I love seeing snow on the red rocks in winter, flowers in spring, and the color of fall! But, ANYtime I can share the joy of hiking in Sedona with my grands is priceless!
> 
> View attachment 15686


We are going to Sedona and Phoenix end of April. Will be our first visit to Arizona.


----------



## OldGuy (Dec 23, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## PamMo (Dec 23, 2019)

klpca said:


> Sedona was our plan but after our last winter visit, we decided that icy conditions weren't for us in retirement. We will still continue to visit often but will probably stay put. Of course, never say never!



Katherine, last winter was awful! We were there before and after the big snow/ice storm hit after the holidays. Definitely not typical for the area. It was crazy to see so many trees down! (The photo above was from late November.)



silentg said:


> We are going to Sedona and Phoenix end of April. Will be our first visit to Arizona.



Silentg, your vacation in April should be lovely! Enjoy!


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 23, 2019)

taterhed said:


> We just got back from a little 'look-see' tour in Blain, Bellingham, Anacortes, Point Rustin, Gig Harbor, Vancouver, Portland.
> 
> 
> It was definitely a 3 bears tour:  Too big, too hard.....just right.
> ...




Ssh! Not too loud. There are already enough people in B’ham, and housing is outrageous. 

But the location is excellent. 

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 23, 2019)

taterhed said:


> We just got back from a little 'look-see' tour in Blain, Bellingham, Anacortes, Point Rustin, Gig Harbor, Vancouver, Portland.
> 
> 
> It was definitely a 3 bears tour:  Too big, too hard.....just right.
> ...



Uh oh. There goes the neighborhood.


----------



## Jan M. (Dec 23, 2019)

pittle said:


> we decided that we preferred being closer to airports, medical facilities, warehouse stores and really nice grocery stores



We've found those things to be a major consideration. Before moving to Florida we lived in smaller towns and cities and were never closer than 1-2 hours drive from a big city. We really like living as close as we do now to a big city much more than we expected. Living in Tamarac is still somewhat like living a small town.

Since moving to Florida and having access to cheap flights out of Fort Lauderdale, Miami and Orlando we have done more traveling with our timeshares than we ever dreamed of doing. Plus we've enjoyed staying at different resorts all over Florida that we drive to.

We still haven't given up hope that our DIL will start seriously looking for a job somewhere in the vicinity of Tampa and get one. Our son could easily transfer there if she did. They live in Ohio near Cleveland and have talked about moving. We would move to the Tampa area to be close to them in a heartbeat. The only way we are moving to Ohio is if something happens with one of us that leaves the other one with no other choice. I grew up in Ohio and have other family there but we want no part of long, gray winters and all too often cold, wet springs.

Wish my flowers outside showed up in the picture. My husband moved everything around and out of his way when he was putting up the lights and Moravian star. Being in shorts on December 23rd and having our coffee and tea on the patio while we watch the egrets and other birds on the canal never gets old. This is my view right this minute from where I'm sitting at the computer.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Dec 23, 2019)

Timeshares kind of helped make my decision to partly retire in Puerto Vallarta. I love Hawaii and California but it’s getting so expensive to live in either place now. I can afford it but I suppose I am a cheapskate 

Being Canadian, I will only go a maximum for 6 months out of Country anyway to keep those nice health care benefits.

I have thought of Vancouver, Victoria or the Sunshine Coast as a possible retirement as well. I am more bent towards Victoria due to the easy ferry system to Seattle.

Mexico was also a choice because health care is very affordable too. No offence against my many American friends, I just think the US form of health care is flawed by being so costly. I just can’t see myself paying a fortune for health care and the rates climb as one gets older.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredflintstone (Dec 23, 2019)

Deleted. Duplicate


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 23, 2019)

Fredflintstone said:


> Timeshares kind of helped make my decision to partly retire in Puerto Vallarta.
> 
> Mexico was also a choice because health care is very affordable too. No offence against my many American friends, I just think the US form of health care is flawed by being so costly. I just can’t see myself paying a fortune for health care and the rates climb as one gets older.


I was on target to retire to Mexico's West Coast until I met 'THAT Woman'. We still spend a goodly chunk of each Winter there for the reasons you outline. If you're there next month, PM me. I'll buy the first round.  

Jim


----------



## Carol C (Dec 23, 2019)

Glynda said:


> Through time-sharing, we discovered that we love Cape Cod and wouldn’t mind living there part of the year. I doubt that we will act on that by owning, however. I picture us someday selling the larger of our two homes in Charleston and moving into the smaller for the Winter and Spring months and traveling in Europe for the remainder.


Glynda I hope you are okay and not flooded. I cant believe this heavy rain...and it's from a spinning system over Florida's gulf!


----------



## bogey21 (Dec 23, 2019)

pittle said:


> We visited The Lake of the Ozarks with friends in 1992 and really liked it...



I loved The Lake of the Ozarks.  When I graduated from college I almost went to work for the Lodge of the Four Seasons on a full time basis.  Back then the Koplar family owned it.  I suspect it has changed hands many times by now.  My recollection is that their was another nice Resort at the Lake.  I think it was called Tan-Tar-A...

George


----------



## Fredflintstone (Dec 23, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> I was on target to retire to Mexico's West Coast until I met 'THAT Woman'. We still spend a goodly chunk of each Winter there for the reasons you outline. If you're there next month, PM me. I'll buy the first round.
> 
> Jim



Thank you Jim for the offer. I may not hook up in January as I am staying home because my dad has end stage cancer. However, I will PM you when I resume my regular pilgrimage again.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Carol C (Dec 23, 2019)

Fredflintstone said:


> Timeshares kind of helped make my decision to partly retire in Puerto Vallarta. I love Hawaii and California but it’s getting so expensive to live in either place now. I can afford it but I suppose I am a cheapskate
> 
> Being Canadian, I will only go a maximum for 6 months out of Country anyway to keep those nice health care benefits.
> 
> ...


Medicare just went up monthly plus some other costly changes, all in store starting January 1. Happy New Year, retirees!


----------



## Carol C (Dec 23, 2019)

PamMo said:


> I love hiking, so summer is my least favorite. I love seeing snow on the red rocks in winter, flowers in spring, and the color of fall! But, ANYtime I can share the joy of hiking in Sedona with my grands is priceless!
> 
> View attachment 15686


My goodness, I hope you turned that spectacular photo into a holiday card!


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 23, 2019)

Fredflintstone said:


> Thank you Jim for the offer. I may not hook up in January as I am staying home because my dad has end stage cancer. However, I will PM you when I resume my regular pilgrimage again.


Ahh yes, I recall your saying that. We went through end stage something-or-other with all our parents. My sympathy to you, but it's a rite of passage most children go through with parents. Best Wishes. I'll still buy you one, even if you are not there to enjoy it.


----------



## slip (Dec 23, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> I'll still buy you one, even if you are not there to enjoy it.



In the true spirit of Christmas.


----------



## pittle (Dec 23, 2019)

bogey21 said:


> I loved The Lake of the Ozarks.  When I graduated from college I almost went to work for the Lodge of the Four Seasons on a full time basis.  Back then the Koplar family owned it.  I suspect it has changed hands many times by now.  My recollection is that their was another nice Resort at the Lake.  I think it was called Tan-Tar-A...
> 
> George



Yes Tan-Tar-A was the other nice resort.  We were just past the Lodge of the Four Seasons.  Fours Seasons built our condo. It was past the Treetops.


----------



## x3 skier (Dec 23, 2019)

It was the other way around for me.

The day after retiring, I moved to Steamboat Springs to become a ski bum. There I found out about timeshares and eventually bought two different timeshares that allowed me to live there 12 weeks in ski season.  This led to another 1/4 share in the Steamboat Grand for the amenities and RCI Trading. Then I bought a week at the Allen House in London, now gone and a week in the Raintree system, soon to expire.  

I also sold one of the 12 week units but still spend the winter skiing. I’d move there full time but the kids and grandkids are back “home” where I’ll be when I’m old and decrepit.

Cheers


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 23, 2019)

We were looking all over Florida and at this point staying in Ocala.  It was cold.  We had a reunion in punta Gorda and did two nights bonus time on fort Myers beach.  We thought the weather was fantastic and  came back to look around, eventually finding a home in Estero in a resort community


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 23, 2019)

pittle said:


> Yes Tan-Tar-A was the other nice resort.  We were just past the Lodge of the Four Seasons.  Fours Seasons built our condo. It was past the Treetops.


We owned two weeks at Lakewood in Osage beach for over twenty years, know the area well


----------



## Glynda (Dec 23, 2019)

PamMo said:


> I love hiking, so summer is my least favorite. I love seeing snow on the red rocks in winter, flowers in spring, and the color of fall! But, ANYtime I can share the joy of hiking in Sedona with my grands is priceless!
> 
> View attachment 15686


Beautiful!  Grandmother myself.


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Dec 24, 2019)

Mild climate for us, we want no part of snow or cold to live in. We've been in the San Diego area for over 30 years and have family here. That being said, we also love the desert and frequently TS there. If we didn't love San Diego so much, we could easily live in the desert.


----------



## Glynda (Dec 24, 2019)

Carol C said:


> Glynda I hope you are okay and not flooded. I cant believe this heavy rain...and it's from a spinning system over Florida's gulf!



We’ve had a lot of rain that should end today. Lots of streets closed due to flooding. The winds last night were wicked. But we are fine. So far, we’ve never flooded.  Thanks for thinking of us!


----------



## silentg (Dec 24, 2019)

Fredflintstone said:


> Thank you Jim for the offer. I may not hook up in January as I am staying home because my dad has end stage cancer. However, I will PM you when I resume my regular pilgrimage again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sending our best regards for your Dad.


----------



## OldGuy (Dec 26, 2019)

Both of our houses are in places we used to timeshare to.


----------



## Snazzylass (Dec 26, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> Wow.  I like Sedona but I don't think I can live there full time.  My worry is always about medical care and having medical facilities that are equipped for major medical issues.  I haven't researched but Sedona seems a bit remote from major medical facilities.


Naw, not sure if PamMO is planning to buy in Sedona proper, but just west, Cottonwood has all Medical. Not sure how long it's been since you've visited, but the area has exploded


----------



## Deb & Bill (Dec 28, 2019)

We started going to Disney World about 22 years ago when our son was four.  We decided to add beach time about 10-12 years ago and found Marco Island.  We enjoyed that beach trip so much we added days to our Disney trips to head to Marco.  We bought two weeks (a year apart) at the Charter Club about six years ago and moved here two years ago, six weeks before Irma hit.  We had very little damage to our new home (we bought a house inland on the island, about 1.7 miles from the beach), replaced the roof, replaced the pool cage, replaced the AC unit all with insurance and we are happy here.  We just found out my brother and his wife are packing up in Houston in six months or so and moving to Pinellas County.  They plan to rent for a while before buying. 

We had never been here during "the season" before moving here, so that was something we didn't expect.  Population goes from about 15K to 45K and all the condos on the beach open up their storm shutters.  We've found physicians that we like (and that we needed that we didn't need before).  

We've since sold both of our weeks at Charter Club, but still have our DVC points.  We can make nice little three or four night trips multiple times during the year to WDW.  And we get to take advantage of Florida resident tickets now.


----------



## Steve A (Dec 28, 2019)

We moved to Hilton Head. We owned two weeks at the Marriott Barony and vacationed there often when we lived in Northern Virginia. Moved to the Island in 2014 after having lived in wonderful, but very cold, Madison WI. Living in Port Royal Planation a five minute walk to the ocean and around the corner from the Barony. As local owners we can use the facilities there as often as we want. Over there to the workout space five days a week.


----------



## lprstn (Dec 28, 2019)

This happened to us. We started vacationing in Hawaii every other year using our timeshare weeks. Started a mindset of doing yearly mini-retirement vacations of spending 1 month in one place. Eventually, we got the idea to work where you want to retire, and transferred our jobs to Hawaii and have been here for quite some time. We still timeshare and go to other places, but where we live is like vacation since we have everything we love right here to enjoy after work, on the weekends or during homestay vacations.


----------



## lprstn (Dec 28, 2019)

WinniWoman said:


> Wait! You have 2 condos now?! How Awesome!
> 
> There is nothing not to like about Hawaii (except maybe the distance from the mainland- especially the east coast). Plus it is green and it has mountains! One thing I like is that when you are there you know you are in the USA and you feel at home. Ever since visiting Hawaii I have not been interested in going to the Caribbean at all. Just can't compare.


Well with living here there is A LOT NOT TO LIKE about living here. The cost of living is out of this world - NY City level expensive. Food, electric, water and sub-par infrastructure, medical care is lacking since they can't keep doctors here. We live here now, but when we get older may have to make different decisions. Every place has good and bad. Vacationing is one thing, living someplace and having to work, eat, and pay bills there, build a tribe of friends is something different.


----------



## Bailey#1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Time sharing taught me that I don't want a second home.  I would be happy staying in the boondocks of Vermont and  time sharing for 6-7 weeks a year in our retirement.


----------



## JeffW (Dec 29, 2019)

lprstn said:


> ...Vacationing is one thing, living someplace and having to work, eat, and pay bills there... is something different.



My thoughts exactly.  Hawaii and Key West are two of my favorite vacation locations (and probably most frequent).  But everytime I go there, I wonder how people can afford to live there.  I'm in IT, and remote work is more common now.  But without that, I'm not sure either place either place would support a job for me.  

But for a week (longer in HI!) vacation, they are great!

Jeff


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 29, 2019)

Jan M. said:


> We've found those things to be a major consideration. Before moving to Florida we lived in smaller towns and cities and were never closer than 1-2 hours drive from a big city. We really like living as close as we do now to a big city much more than we expected. Living in Tamarac is still somewhat like living a small town.
> 
> Since moving to Florida and having access to cheap flights out of Fort Lauderdale, Miami and Orlando we have done more traveling with our timeshares than we ever dreamed of doing. Plus we've enjoyed staying at different resorts all over Florida that we drive to.
> 
> ...


You have eloquently stated why I want to move to warm climate, I love being in summer clothes year round...I love having the opportunity to look out my window and seeing water and palm tree's


----------



## Fredflintstone (Dec 29, 2019)

Just to clarify, my plans are to retire a few months a year in PV. I haven’t yet as I still work but go down there regularly. 

What vacationing and (during my timeshare years) helped me to determine where I want to spend part of my winters.

The only question now is whether to buy a condo in PV or just rent. I am really undecided as both have advantages and drawbacks. I am thinking the best way, when I do decide to retire, is to rent a month one year and see if I feel the same way. If I do, extend to 2 months, etc. 

I do know that PV is where, I am still unsure how I will execute the plan.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## clifffaith (Dec 29, 2019)

25 years ago, well before timeshare ownership, Cliff started buying "where to retire" books. It quickly became evident that weather was the most important thing to us, and the best weather was where we already lived -- coastal Southern California. As we started timesharing we found plenty of places we liked in spring and fall, but don't venture out to snowy or humid climes. The more we traveled the more we realized we were also spoiled by LAX being 40 minutes away. But to the question about moving to a resort destination, we had started researching continuing care retirement communities 2 1/2 years ago and the CCRC in Carlsbad Village quickly rose to the top of the list. We've now stayed two separate weeks at Carlsbad Village Beach Resort, and those stays have reinforced our decision to move. We are at the top of the waitlist, but 2021 would be the earliest we'd move.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 29, 2019)

It kind of happened for us.  After spending many summer vacations in timeshares on Hawaii we were seriously considering retiring there.  We eventually decided not to retire there.  We spent several Thanksgiving vacations in Santa Fe both in hotels and timeshares.  We also spent a few weeks in the Spring in timeshares prior to buying our house in Santa Fe which is where we live now.


----------



## lprstn (Dec 29, 2019)

Fredflintstone said:


> Just to clarify, my plans are to retire a few months a year in PV. I haven’t yet as I still work but go down there regularly.
> 
> What vacationing and (during my timeshare years) helped me to determine where I want to spend part of my winters.
> 
> ...


I personally would RENT FIRST then decide. When you rent, you can easily disengage if you find things aren't what you anticipated.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Dec 29, 2019)

lprstn said:


> I personally would RENT FIRST then decide. When you rent, you can easily disengage if you find things aren't what you anticipated.



Yes, I’m sure leaning that direction. You are quite right.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lynne (Dec 29, 2019)

Our original goal was to move to Pacific Grove, CA after timesharing there for 15+ years, however we were never able to afford property within walking distance to Ocean View Blvd and town.  Living in NY, we would vacation every year in the Caribbean mainly on smaller windjammer sailing cruises but retirement to the Caribbean was never an option for us because of access to good medical care. 

On a whim started to vacation in Hawaii.  After about 8 trips, we realized that we could retire here as the cost of living was on par with New York prices and as a state, we had access to good medical care.   In 2001 we went house hunting on Kauai and the Big Island and found 2 homes that would fit our needs on each island.  We determined that the Big Island would be our best option and purchased our home in 2001 by refinancing our home in NY to own it mortgage free.    We hired a property manager and long term rented our home for 5 years before selling our NY home and moving permanently in 2006.  It was the right decision and have not looked back.  After 8 years, we did move from the Hamakua coast to the Kohala coast and eventually will end up with a home at one of the resorts (most likely Mauna Lani) alleviating the need for a car on a daily basis.    It's all about the view.


----------



## slip (Dec 29, 2019)

lynne said:


> Our original goal was to move to Pacific Grove, CA after timesharing there for 15+ years, however we were never able to afford property within walking distance to Ocean View Blvd and town.  Living in NY, we would vacation every year in the Caribbean mainly on smaller windjammer sailing cruises but retirement to the Caribbean was never an option for us because of access to good medical care.
> 
> On a whim started to vacation in Hawaii.  After about 8 trips, we realized that we could retire here as the cost of living was on par with New York prices and as a state, we had access to good medical care.   In 2001 we went house hunting on Kauai and the Big Island and found 2 homes that would fit our needs on each island.  We determined that the Big Island would be our best option and purchased our home in 2001 by refinancing our home in NY to own it mortgage free.    We hired a property manager and long term rented our home for 5 years before selling our NY home and moving permanently in 2006.  It was the right decision and have not looked back.  After 8 years, we did move from the Hamakua coast to the Kohala coast and eventually will end up with a home at one of the resorts (most likely Mauna Lani) alleviating the need for a car on a daily basis.    It's all about the view.View attachment 15824



Great picture. I can’t wait to get back to the  Big Island in January, even if it only a work trip for a couple days. I will be in Hilo. The Big Island has a lot to offer and properties can be reasonable. Congratulations on making it happen.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 29, 2019)

Houses are so expensive in Denver and the surrounding areas (our house is worth 6-7X what we paid for it).  We have talked about moving to the Carolinas or elsewhere and sell our house and use it as a nest egg.  We wouldn't have to pay income tax on it because we have lived here 40 years, but then we think of the grandkids, and that is all it takes for us to change our minds about moving.


----------



## curbysplace (Dec 30, 2019)

One of our favorite timeshare resorts is Marriotts Frenchmans Cove in St Thomas. We were quite interested in living there but found it would be way too expensive for our retirement. We also enjoyed our travels to Marriott Newport Coast and the Palm springs CA Marriott resorts. Again, California is way too pricey for our resources and our lifestyle. We aren't the wealthy types who have one or two homes in California and Hawaii and also a home up north like some of the early posters on this thread. We are just ordinary folks who want to live a good life. Wanting to live where it is always warm we searched Baja California and didn't find what we liked. After a little more research and subscribing to "International Living" we began exploring the idea of living in Mexico.  We then started looking at the tropical Riviera Maya. In our research we discovered the blog Two Expats Mexico and found that Q.Roo Paul does an outstanding job of researching and explaining all the ins and outs of living in Mexico, the immigration things like temporary or permanent residency or continuing to live on a 180-day tourist visa, medical considerations and otherwise of the life and living in Mexico. After following (and reading the archives of) Two Expats Mexico for a few months we focused in on the Bahia Principe Resort development in Akumal Mexico. We found that particular part of the  Riviera Maya to be the affordable alternative to retiring on the Caribbean. The tropical weather is nearly identical to St Thomas and the other Caribbean islands. We live an hour and twenty minutes south of the Cancun airport where there are a hundred to two hundred flights a day to the US. It is more convenient, less expensive and faster for us to get to all of our six children and eight grandchildren from here than it was from our home in South Dakota. It's not the US Virgin Islands but we have found it perfect yet affordable for our retirement. No more ice and snow and no more -40 degree windchills.


----------



## UPSTATENY (Dec 31, 2019)

We had stayed in Myrtle beach for several years and fell in love with it. When my wife retired, I was working from home for a large Corp. and had the ability to move out of the cold winters of upstate NY and head south. We built a beautiful house just outside of MB. We were newbies there and did the similar vacationing things for the first 3-4 months. Then reality took hold. The traffic, the lack of infrastructure, the racial atmosphere, and the crime started to rear its ugly head. After nearly 3 years, we pulled the plug and moved back home.....  We still have the winters, but can lock the door and go when we want to. Sometimes moving away helps you understand how much you miss the things that are important.


----------



## MrockStar (Dec 31, 2019)

Panina said:


> Timesharing made me realize I wanted to live in a warmer climate, not the NYC or PA areas I lived in most of my life.


Yes, at least for 1/2 of the year.


----------



## MrockStar (Dec 31, 2019)

Jan M. said:


> We've found those things to be a major consideration. Before moving to Florida we lived in smaller towns and cities and were never closer than 1-2 hours drive from a big city. We really like living as close as we do now to a big city much more than we expected. Living in Tamarac is still somewhat like living a small town.
> 
> Since moving to Florida and having access to cheap flights out of Fort Lauderdale, Miami and Orlando we have done more traveling with our timeshares than we ever dreamed of doing. Plus we've enjoyed staying at different resorts all over Florida that we drive to.
> 
> ...


I never get tired of watching wildlife on or near the water.


----------



## jdp (Jan 2, 2020)

Yes, but we did it backwards. We had been going to Tucson, AZ for a number of years to attend the Gem Show for a week and loved the city so much that we looked for a TS there. Hotels were noisy, expensive, and inconvenient. We found WorldMark was building a new resort there and jumped in with a resale points purchase. We discovered that a week wasn’t enough time and added more and more WorldMark resale points over the next 7 years.  Finally in 2008, the lovely TS life wasn’t enough for our love of the city and we bought our first Tucson home which was a second home. Of course, WorldMark has dozens of resorts so we kept the membership. The second-home in Tucson was adequate  but because we were spending 2-4 months there each year, we decided to upgrade to a home comparable to our primary residence in Santa Fe, NM. Again the WorldMark in Rancho Vistoso was heavily used during construction and reaffirmed our decision to live in our own house. We spend a minimum of two weeks there 3-5 times per year and take in the city lifestyle for every season. A nice perk is that we don’t pay those offensive Transient Taxes anymore.


----------



## this2isme (Jan 18, 2020)

We came to Cocoa Beach for a break from the MN (MinneSnota) winter and got hoodwinked into Time Share sales event.  We purchase a week at what was then Ron-Jon's and now Holiday Inn Vacation Club.  When we returned to MN we had 40 straight days of -30 and 3 feet of snow on the ground.  Being tired of tearing up rotator cuffs and having none left undamaged we moved to Cocoa FL, 15 miles from the resort. About that time HIVC purchased the resort and offered the availability of using points.   What a deal. We could now go over to Orange Lake just an hour away and use points.  What was a dubious purchase turned out alright.  Points allow us the flexibility of short stays.  We've never actually used the Cocoa Beach property.


----------



## Glynda (Jan 19, 2020)

I sent hubby off on his own for a timeshare stay at Massanutten in VA in 2019. I'd booked a two bedroom Regal Vista the year before but was unable to go with him. He is a native of VA and had a high school buddy/band member stay a few days with him.  He loved the unit and resort and I was quite surprised when he said he could live there. I've never been, but from photos I don't get his enthusiasm.


----------



## Bucky (Jan 20, 2020)

We’ve been going to Myrtle Beach for many many years and have now decided to purchase a second home there with the ultimate goal of moving there full time when the GS is out of school.


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 20, 2020)

Bucky said:


> We’ve been going to Myrtle Beach for many many years and have now decided to purchase a second home there with the ultimate goal of moving there full time when the GS is out of school.



Just curious if you know of any areas to avoid there that have flooded (Including North Myrtle Beach and Surfside/Garden City) or for any other reason.  Thank you.


----------



## JudyH (Jan 20, 2020)

Not timesharing but after visiting friends in FL 2009-2012 we decided to buy a house on the Gulf Coast. Thought we would use it for a rental property then decided to move there full time in 2013. I hated Baltimore where I was trapped for years with jobs, family, and work. I thought about moving to Virgin Islands or Durango Colorado but I knew the kids would not come that far. 
I moved around the corner from our son’s in laws, the same block, knowing it would be easy for us and the kids when they came down. It’s been great. We are not social friends but we get along well and they and their family and friends are a great support system for us.


----------



## Bucky (Jan 26, 2020)

AnnaS said:


> Just curious if you know of any areas to avoid there that have flooded (Including North Myrtle Beach and Surfside/Garden City) or for any other reason.  Thank you.



Don‘t really have an answer on that for you AnnaS. We have pretty well decided on the Barefoot Resort area. Since it will be a second home for us and a part time rental property, it most suits our needs and wants.


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 26, 2020)

Bucky said:


> Don‘t really have an answer on that for you AnnaS. We have pretty well decided on the Barefoot Resort area. Since it will be a second home for us and a part time rental property, it most suits our needs and wants.



Thank you!!!


----------

